# Camping-Möglichkeit in Ischgl - Erfahrungsbericht



## NobbyRalph (13. August 2012)

Guten Tag werte Bike-Kollegen!
Nachdem hier im Forum diverse Gerüchte kursieren, was die Camping-Option in Ischgl betrifft, hier ein kurzer Bericht zur aktuellen Lage:
Es gibt in und um Ischgl keinen Campingplatz! Sämtliche Locals haben uns das auch bestätigt.
Der ominöse im Internet auffindbare Camping Heindalis ist alles, nur kein Campingplatz. Das ist eine schräge Wiese, auf der höchstenfalls 5 Autos Platz finden und das wars. Da ist nichts, was man ansatzweise als Campingplatz bezeichnen möchte. Ausserdem befindet sich diese Wiese nicht in Ischgl, sondern im Niemandsland in einem kleinen Kaff zwischen Ischgl und Galtür.
Eine email-Anfrage, die wir eine Woche vor Anreise dahingeschickt haben, bleib übrigens auch unbeantwortet. Diese Nummer floppt komplett.
Der einzige echte Campingplatz ist der Camping Zeinissee, der direkt neben dem Kaps-Stausee auf 1800m Höhe liegt. Dieser Platz ist wirklich OK, sehr freundlich familiengeführt und bietet auf einfachem aber sauberem Niveau alles, was man als (VW Bus-)Camper oder auch Zelt-Urlauber braucht, incl. Warmwasser rund um die Uhr und frischen Brötchen am morgen. Allerdings ist dieser Platz etwa 15km von Ischgl entfernt und nochmals einige hundert hm weiter oben als Ischgl, was man bedenken sollte, wenn man von dort aus zu Biketouren startet (ggf. Gondeln in Ischgl...)
Seine Zeche kann man dort übrigens problemlos mit EC Karte bezahlen und Strom wird fairerweise nach Verbrauch und nicht pauschal berechnet. 
Für Tourenbiker und auch Wanderer ist dieser Platz ein Traum und ein toller Ausgangspunkt für viele Aktivitäten.
Vorab-Buchungen sind sinnvoll, weil der Platz nicht sehr groß und nicht immer was frei ist.
Bedenken sollte man selbst jetzt im Sommer, dass es abends und nachts aufgrund der Höhenlage empfindlich kalt wird. Samstag auf Sonntag Nacht (11.08.) hatten wir gerade noch 4° und die zweite Wolldecke war Gold wert... warme Klamotten kann man da auf jeden Fall ganzjährig brauchen.
MFG NR


----------



## Hofbiker (14. August 2012)

ja so ist es wenn man in den Bergen wohnt, da kann im Hochsommer schnell die Temperatur bei 3-5 Grad sein und auch schneien!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zappelmaxx (15. August 2012)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Der einzige echte Campingplatz ist der Camping Zeinissee, der direkt neben dem Kaps-Stausee auf 1800m Höhe liegt. Dieser Platz ist wirklich OK, sehr freundlich familiengeführt und bietet auf einfachem aber sauberem Niveau alles, was man als (VW Bus-)Camper oder auch Zelt-Urlauber braucht, incl. Warmwasser rund um die Uhr und frischen Brötchen am morgen. Allerdings ist dieser Platz etwa 15km von Ischgl entfernt und nochmals einige hundert hm weiter oben als Ischgl, was man bedenken sollte, wenn man von dort aus zu Biketouren startet (ggf. Gondeln in Ischgl...)
> Seine Zeche kann man dort übrigens problemlos mit EC Karte bezahlen und Strom wird fairerweise nach Verbrauch und nicht pauschal berechnet.
> Für Tourenbiker und auch Wanderer ist dieser Platz ein Traum und ein toller Ausgangspunkt für viele Aktivitäten.
> Vorab-Buchungen sind sinnvoll, weil der Platz nicht sehr groß und nicht immer was frei ist.
> ...



Kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Wir haben dort ähnliche sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## wulf69 (17. August 2012)

Also Alternative zum Camping:

Hotel Weisses Lamm in See (15km von Ischgl mit Transfer) hier wird man fÃ¼r sage und schreibe 55,00â¬ in einem sehr schÃ¶nen Bauernzimmer inkl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck UND!! 5 Gang-MenÃ¼ am Abend untergebracht. War jetzt gerade 10 Tage vor Ort und muss sagen....Whow.

Bikegarage inkl. Werkstatt und Tipps von Georg (Chef u. Guide) inkl. Mal abgesehen vom Wellnessbereich nach den Touren....

Mein Preis-Leistungs-Tipp


----------



## NobbyRalph (18. August 2012)

Tja, wer die Kohle für sowas hat... ich habe auf dem Campingplatz für 3 Personen (2 Erw. und 1 Kind) incl. Stellplatz für den Bulli pro Nacht 28 EUR bezahlt (ja ich weiss, Verpflegung war nicht im Preis inbegriffen...)


----------

